

Rent prices across the US: SF tops list with new record high - dbg067
https://www.zumper.com/blog/2015/06/zumper-national-rent-report-june-2015/

======
rrss1122
When did Miami get that high?? I grew up in an immigrant family of four in
Miami. One, we never paid rent anywhere close to that, and two, we wouldn't
have been able to afford it, at all.

Not the Miami I remember.

~~~
iliketolearn
If you live downtown in Brickell, that's for a luxury condo with a bay view,
in-unit washer/dryer, parking spot, etc. I have friends that live downtown
with less amenities and in a safe area but not so nice apartments that pay
around $1200.

Less than a year ago, I had a nice 900sf 1br highrise (garage parking, 2
spaces) in Coral Gables (near downtown) for $1600.

I live now about 45-50 minutes from downtown in Pembroke Pines and pay $1850
for a 3br townhouse (it's a nicer one).

I'd check Zillow if you are truly interested but yeah these numbers seem off,
for Miami anyway.

 __edit, by nice I mean title floors (no carpet at all), in unit washer /dryer
and a decent kitchen. My townhouse has all granite/stainless steel appliances
and is newer (2008) construction. The condo I had in Coral Gables was newer
(2005?), had key entry (for garage and pedestrian entrance), had on-site gym,
pool, business center and a security guard. I was a 5 minute walk to Miracle
Mile (shopping and restaurants). Commons areas were well maintained and
cleaned everyday, painted and or deep cleaned every few months (to the point
it got annoying! - but that's a good thing, right?).

------
ryanobjc
TAKE THAT YOU DAMN TECHIES

(whatever they are)

------
chrionsr
insane! thanks for sharing!

